# how long does your 'pump' last??



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

when you've worked a certain bodypart, we all know we get that awsome pump where your muscles are full of blood and the veins are showing nicely,

but how long in your opinion does this pump effect last, i know the initial massive pump doesnt last that long, but for how long after do you think there is an increased size in muscles?

i ask this because a mate of mine that i go out in town with, always does a few sets on his bench before he goes out to look bigger haha,

just wondering if this will work for the first 20min-half hour or if it actually lasts a coupe of hours??

**i dont want this to turn into a 'how shallow' thread please, we all want to look good when we go out so if all you want to say is 'so hes only training to look good in town this is not true bbuilding blah blah blah'

we all train for diffrent reasons and looking good is defo near the top.


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

after i train, i quickly stick bike leathers back on, jump on bike, 4 min ride back home, and by the time i've stripped off to shower (prefer own shower), i've already shrunk back to reality

and yes i do train hard

but maybe thats just me, some people's pumps might last longer


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not very long.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

depends...it is not too much different on and off the gear....if i get a real good training session where my pumps are so tight and full of blood to the point i cant do no more reps,then i keep my pump for at least an hour to even 2 hours....then again...when on certain different AAS's,it can be prettty much a long long time...i'll have to time it n let you know...but i feel tight as hell on winnie,solid as a rock.....anadrol....damn,only have to smile to get a pump!!!!!

when natural...have to pump right up,flat out and the pump is great,lasts a while,not too long,as i said previously!!!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

The pump itself depends on what 'pump assisting agents' I've used. My pump is usually all but gone as I always make sure I do cardio PWO. But if not...

AAS= usually 1-2 hours PWO.

AAS and N0X product= bit longer and the initial pump is more.

AAS and slin= feel fuller for 3-5 hours but generally fuller all round if I'm using slin.

PCT or off cycle= pump? whats that! lol.

The muscle should appear slightly larger for around 24 hours PWO as the inflammatory reponse is an important part of the initiation of hypertrophy. But this is not a pump of course.

It's all subjective really. Depends how long you 'feel' bigger for.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

does anyone (say when using Dbol or similar 'super pumping' AAS) get jaw pump when they eat making them look like a right fat head?

I get this all the time, even to the point where I avoid chewy foods on a date if I'm mid cycle! by the end of a sirloin my jaw doesnt work and I have to rest.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

cheers for the replys, the best AAS ive found for pumps is EQ, ive not tried that many tho so im not saying its the best, but an hour ago i finished my back/biceps workout, and at the min im not doing much bi/tri exercises at all, only 3 sets of EZ-bar curls for bi's , and i STILL feel the good sore pump when i tense up now, love it!!


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

about half hour i did mesure my arms the other day when i got back from the gym and then an hour later and they had shrunk half an inch.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

i get jaw pumps even when not on a cycle.

my pumps last nearly all day, but theyre not full pumps by the end of the day but definatly bigger, they start shrinking the next day.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bloody hell...when i'm on any test or stronger AAS's orals...bloody hell....i feel like a donkey chewing straw and my jaw muscles go all pirahna!!!

pumps n aching holding the phone up for too long to ear,have to change hands regularly!!!

pumps in the lower back,bi's & tri's & legs when pumping the missuss..ooops(guess you didnt wanna know this)


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

lol delts get it worst when I'm on the job.

Nice and swollen for manditory post sex cuddles though.


----------

